# Loaders for 901



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, no sooner did I buy that 901 than I decided to look around for used loaders ...

I'm seeing some that are supposed to fit quite a range of Ford tractors including the 600 and 800 series. Would these also fit a 900 series?

If I would need to measure something, where would I be measuring? The width of the tractor frame? or something else?

Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Daniel, finding an OEM FEL for some of these older tractors can be extremely difficult. If you can find one, most times it is a matter of ensuring you have all the parts to swap over to your tractor. 

In many cases folks end up going with an aftermarket FEL. Koyker makes a great aftermarket FEL. You might check with them to find out. I don't think they make a specific FEL for this tractor but they may be able to help you out with your search and questions. 

http://www.koykermfg.com/Index.html


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

For others who are searching, the Freeman M602 fits this tractor.


----------

